# Boot Choice



## eagleshred (Dec 9, 2016)

Hey all, I have been using some 2012 Burton Ambush (size 10.5) for about 50-60 days of riding so far. They fit nice and snug and are comfortable, however I have been getting some pretty noticeable heel lift recently. I am trying to decide if I should go ahead and get a new pair of boots or if i should try and get some more lift out of the Burtons. Also for reference I am working a ski resort and I'm in my boots pretty much all day even when not riding so they are getting a lot of use from that.

The new boots I were looking at were the Nitro Venture size 11, which have no heel lift and feel comfortable (however my front toes do not touch the boot, will this be a problem?).

Any suggestions or advice?


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

yes, big problem. 

When you first get boots they should be on the verge of tight, and then they will pack out with "x" days on the mountain. Right now I would suggest taking a look at some of the boot fitting threads which will point you in the right direction. Also, measure you feet in cm and post it up here.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Eagleshred,

Those boots are sounding significantly too large. In a correct fit your toes and heels will be firmly pressed into the compliant materials of the liner. Let me second Basser's request for foot length measurements and while we are at it, let's make them bare foot measurements.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## eagleshred (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi Wiredsport,

I was just reading through your thread and it looks like they are in fact way too big. I have not bought a new pair yet luckily so I'm glad I researched it first! My left big toe measures 27.305 CM (right foot is less at 26.67 cm).

Thank you for the help.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

eagleshred said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> I was just reading through your thread and it looks like they are in fact way too big. I have not bought a new pair yet luckily so I'm glad I researched it first! My left big toe measures 27.305 CM (right foot is less at 26.67 cm).
> 
> Thank you for the help.


Hi Eagle,

Thanks for checking that. Your left foot is Mondo 275 which is a 9.5 US in snowboard boots. Your right foot is a low size 9. Would you mind checking your barefoot width as well?


----------



## eagleshred (Dec 9, 2016)

Foot width is 102mm (101.6 but rounded up). Is that considered wide?

I really do like the feel of the Nitro Ventures, will these work?

9.5 US seems really small! I take it they will pack out over a few days of riding from what I hear in that thread.

Thanks a ton.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

eagleshred said:


> Foot width is 102mm (101.6 but rounded up). Is that considered wide?
> 
> I really do like the feel of the Nitro Ventures, will these work?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Our goal is to get you down to your Mondo size. You are an E width which is a Wide size.

I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide, Synapse Wide or Hi-Fi Wide in size 9.5. This will have a very positive effect on your riding. Please remember to have your heat fit done first thing.

STOKED!


----------



## eagleshred (Dec 9, 2016)

Ok great. I just remeasured to make sure and it looks like its a hair under 4 inches so closer to 95-96mm. Would that make a difference in the wide sizing?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

eagleshred said:


> Ok great. I just remeasured to make sure and it looks like its a hair under 4 inches so closer to 95-96mm. Would that make a difference in the wide sizing?


Yes, that would make a big difference. 

Please measure your barefoot width of both feet. If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight ot to the wide point of the outside (lateral side) that would be awesome. Please snap off some photos of that measurement (might as well confirm length while we are at it). This will be the key to getting your fit right so let's take a minute and dial it in together .


----------



## eagleshred (Dec 9, 2016)

Ok here they are.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

eagleshred said:


> Ok here they are.


Got it. Glad we remeasured. That is actually a C width (narrow) at a very low size 275 Mondo (9.5 US). I would strongly suggest the Flow Talon in Mondo 275 (9.5 US). It is a very stiff boot but they have a terrific narrow fit and will be a good match for your foot.


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm looking for the same thing as the OP except for heavier riders. I put 60 days on the 2016 Salomon Synapse BOA last year, they started out a mid stiff boot, but quickly became less so. I did like the Synapse because the flex was nice smooth with even pressure increase as you flex. They just aren't a beefy enough boot for a heavy rider (230lbs) at high speeds on a stiff board. I was also very disappointed that the Salomons do not use 1:1 lasting, and the size 10 and 10.5 have the same size shell (confirmed by myself, measurements by Evo employee, and Salomon customer service).

A boot can't just be "stiff" it has to have even flex also, this is the problem. I'd rather have a boot be a little less stiff and have nice even flex. This is the problem with the Malamute (I haven't tried the 2016 or 2017), it's stiff, but the flex isn't even.

Any suggestions?


----------



## gratusin (Dec 16, 2016)

I had a pair of Burton Ruler's that packed out significantly after about 50 days and got super soft in flex. I kind of liked them for the park, but once the heel lift started occurring I started to get a bone spur in my heel. I figured a new pair of boots was cheaper than the co pay for surgery.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Kaladryn said:


> I'm looking for the same thing as the OP except for heavier riders. I put 60 days on the 2016 Salomon Synapse BOA last year, they started out a mid stiff boot, but quickly became less so. I did like the Synapse because the flex was nice smooth with even pressure increase as you flex. They just aren't a beefy enough boot for a heavy rider (230lbs) at high speeds on a stiff board. I was also very disappointed that the Salomons do not use 1:1 lasting, and the size 10 and 10.5 have the same size shell (confirmed by myself, measurements by Evo employee, and Salomon customer service).
> 
> A boot can't just be "stiff" it has to have even flex also, this is the problem. I'd rather have a boot be a little less stiff and have nice even flex. This is the problem with the Malamute (I haven't tried the 2016 or 2017), it's stiff, but the flex isn't even.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Hi Kaladryn,

Please post up your barefoot measurements. That is always the best place to start.


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Kaladryn,
> 
> Please post up your barefoot measurements. That is always the best place to start.


The sizing part I pretty much have down, much of which I owe to your posts and threads, thank you! I like to pretend I'm a 275 but the reality is I'm like 278. I'm generally very determined to make 9.5 work for the reduced footprint.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Kaladryn said:


> The sizing part I pretty much have down, much of which I owe to your posts and threads, thank you! I like to pretend I'm a 275 but the reality is I'm like 278. I'm generally very determined to make 9.5 work for the reduced footprint.


Hah! So stoked to hear that. Are you measuring at a "normal" D width as well?


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> Hah! So stoked to hear that. Are you measuring at a "normal" D width as well?


I'm about 103mm in width, but I think because my foot is thin I have never had any issues with D width anything.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Kaladryn said:


> I'm about 103mm in width, but I think because my foot is thin I have never had any issues with D width anything.


Hi,

I would suggest the Flow Hylite and Helios to your try on list. Not quite as stiff (or narrow) as the ultra stiff Talon, but very consistent flex with the Helios being a bit less stiff again.

STOKED!


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would suggest the Flow Hylite and Helios to your try on list. Not quite as stiff (or narrow) as the ultra stiff Talon, but very consistent flex with the Helios being a bit less stiff again.
> 
> STOKED!


I haven't considered Flow, thank you I will check them out!


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

Alright my turn!
Measured my feet in the off season and discovered my boots may be a lil bigger than necessary.
Currently riding Salomon Dialogue Boas in 12. 50 days on them and they look and perform like new. Zero heel lift ever. Great boots imo.

Not out to fix anything that isn't broken but after reading the boot threads and getting my first turns in this season I am wondering if I am missing out on an even better fit. Specifically in regards to downward pressure on the toe edge and upward lift on heel edge. Looking at my foot I can see needing the length for biggie, and the width at the side... but this leaves a whole lot of wiggle room for the rest of the digits.

In the shop the boot that may work in an 11 or 11.5 is the K2 Maysis. Curiously both sizes felt about the same on the big toe. Biggie hurt for 10-15 mins after trying them on but the point is they went on and I could tolerate them on for 10-15 mins without unacceptable pain (something that can't be said for any other sub 12 boot and most 12 boots I've tried).

Writing for Wired's assessment of my current set up and suggestion regarding going for it with the Maysis, or any other boot I should try. Thanks in advance!


----------



## eagleshred (Dec 9, 2016)

I love how you guys hijacked my thread haha! It's all good though. I'm now in a size 9.5 Wired and been daily shredding with no problems. My left foot (bigger foot) big toe did hurt for about 2 days but now its all good.

DoubleA: Wired is gonna tell you to do the measurement with no sock on by the way.


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

eagleshred said:


> DoubleA: Wired is gonna tell you to do the measurement with no sock on by the way.


Well this started as a PM but he asked me to post it to one of the boot threads.
Nudes will cost extra (haha). 
These are compression socks so literally more than skin tight, and what I should be wearing while boarding.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

DoubleA said:


> Well this started as a PM but he asked me to post it to one of the boot threads.
> Nudes will cost extra (haha).
> These are compression socks so literally more than skin tight, and what I should be wearing while boarding.


Hah! Let's adjust a little so we get it perfect. Let's measure width again with the inside (medial side) of your foot up against the wall. Oh, and all we do is nudes here. Eagle is paying


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

Can't really weight my foot properly with the medial against the wall. Tried doing it at wall ends/ corners but still not the same (not as wide) as standing straight. 
Width has never been an issue when fitting. Any boot that big toe did not buckle at the knuckle was good width wise.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

As you mentioned your current boots are .5 size (.5 cm) larger than your Mondo size. That can still have a big impact on riding. You also have an E width foot. That is almost a full size wider than a standard D. If you were to correct your width issue I think you will find that you have room enough in the wider toe box in your Mondo size. The Dialogue Wide is E width and I would suggest that you give those a try in 295 (11.5). Remember to heat fit before riding.

STOKED!


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for your time and input Wired.
Tried the 11.5 at the time of purchase and the knuckle crunch threw me off. Likely should have toughed it out.
Assuming the boots I have are not wides, a wider toe box I don't think would help with length. 

Glad I'm not way out of the ballpark with current fit but a little disappointed there isn't a miracle downsize option. Ah well thanks again, ride on!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

DoubleA said:


> Assuming the boots I have are not wides, a wider toe box I don't think would help with length.


Width actually has a big impact onn length at the outside toes due to the curved shape of the toebox.

You can easily add a full size of "length" without changing the Mondopoint length (boot size) at all.

Here is a quick image that will hopefully help you visualize this. Orange is a normal width insert. Green is a wide insert at the same Mondo size. Black shows added length at the outside toes.

STOKED!


----------



## coffeemiller (Dec 10, 2013)

I seem to be in the same boat as everyone else. I have a pair of flow rift in a size 13 US or 31 mondo that my toes would have definte contact at the end until my knees were slightly bent and toes would ever so slightly come off. The problem I am having now is a slight heel lift and once I remeasurement my feet I realize I am way oversized. My feet measure in at 29.4 and 29.6 as well as 114 wide on each foot. I know I have tried on size 12 boots before and couldn't imagine physically fitting into a size 11.5 or 29.5 which is right were my masurements suggest. I am just a casual rider and won't get 
alot of days on the snow but I also want to progress the best I can. Do I replace my flows with a size 12 wide or what are your thoughts?

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

coffeemiller said:


> I seem to be in the same boat as everyone else. I have a pair of flow rift in a size 13 US or 31 mondo that my toes would have definte contact at the end until my knees were slightly bent and toes would ever so slightly come off. The problem I am having now is a slight heel lift and once I remeasurement my feet I realize I am way oversized. My feet measure in at 29.4 and 29.6 as well as 114 wide on each foot. I know I have tried on size 12 boots before and couldn't imagine physically fitting into a size 11.5 or 29.5 which is right were my masurements suggest. I am just a casual rider and won't get
> alot of days on the snow but I also want to progress the best I can. Do I replace my flows with a size 12 wide or what are your thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Hi Coffee,

Your feet are 1 mm over and one mm under Mondo size 295 (size 11.5 in snowboard boots). You likely could get away with 11.5 as the 1 mm on your one foot can almost always be accommodated with a heat fit. You will not need larger than 300 (12). The issue is width. You are EE width. Have a look at the (poor - sorry) image that I posted above. Once we have the extra width that you need, you are going to find true joy in your mondo size. I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide (EEE width). I am very hopeful that these will change things for you.

STOKED!


----------



## coffeemiller (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Wired, now just to find someone relatively local to try some on!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> Width actually has a big impact onn length at the outside toes due to the curved shape of the toebox.
> 
> You can easily add a full size of "length" without changing the Mondopoint length (boot size) at all.
> 
> ...


Things have changed since last time I was out shopping.
After much trying on I do see what you are saying/ what your graphic shows. Wide offerings are for sure limited.
Luckily some boots will accommodate depending on foot shape...tight fit before breaking in... Vans V-66 11.5, Ride Fuze 11 (11.5 better?), Maysis.... curiously the Salomon Launch lace in an 11 fit but felt loose in the small toe area in the same way as the Dialogue 12.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would suggest the Flow Hylite and Helios to your try on list. Not quite as stiff (or narrow) as the ultra stiff Talon, but very consistent flex with the Helios being a bit less stiff again.
> 
> STOKED!


Having just used a pair of Flow Hylite's for a week I would suggest sizing down at least 1/2 size with these. With most of my boots I throw in Footprint or Remedy aftermarket insoles and am fine at size 11.5/295. With the Flow's they were too roomy at the ankle even _with_ J-bar's, insole blanks AND Eliminators. 

A nephew of mine now has them and using The Eliminators. I went back to my Ride Lasso's.


----------

